# Coming Attractions



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm working on a new project and thought I'd give you a little teaser as well as a look at how I went about making part of it.

My project required a wood piece about 3 1/2" tall x 4" deep x 3" wide that could be sculpted into a shape. Plus, I needed access to the interior and the bottom needed to have a curve that was deep on one side and shallow on the other. A sandwich of four pieces of 3/4" pine seemed like the best solution.

To cut the curves smoothly and make them the same, I made a pattern jig out of some 1/2" MDF with a couple of handles from 1" dowel. The curves were rough cut close to the line on the bandsaw and then finished on the router table. The handles gave me an easy way to control the pieces while routing and kept my fingers well away from the 1/2" spiral pattern bit. The two nails in the pattern kept it attached to the stock while routing.

Even though it took me longer to make the jig than to cut the actual curves, the time investment was worthwhile to get consistent, smoothly finished pieces safely. The four individual pieces were sandwiched together with double-sided tape to sculpt the shape the combination was later glued together after [REDACTED] was done on the inside.

Here's a look at the final sculpted piece. Stay tuned to this station for more. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Mr Tease..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Acme labs hard at work again!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Lamp with a double door into it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Lamp with a double door into it.


Nope. But here's another piece of the puzzle to help get your imagination working. >


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Getting mighty curious now...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Acme labs hard at work again!


new Acme gear....
bet Wylie is paying close attention....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Has Wylie ordered yet?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

OK, I, too, am interested!

Meep, meep!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Got my curiosity up. I am going to just sit here quietly and see what it is.
Good job Oliver.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there a drawer incorporated in the sculpture?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Is there a drawer incorporated in the sculpture?


Nope. No openings at all. Here's another clue that probably won't help much but is a key part. :grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Baited breath is all I can add. 

Always a fun post.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Baited breath is all I can add.
> 
> Always a fun post.


you that hungry...
the bait is for the fish and critters...
not you...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> you that hungry...
> the bait is for the fish and critters...
> not you...


Agree, so much for spell checker, that should have been "bated" and I missed it. So, I'm still waiting or is that waiting still or perhaps waiting by the still. The latter has more possibilities.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Agree, so much for spell checker, that should have been "bated" and I missed it. So, I'm still waiting or is that waiting still *or perhaps waiting by the still. The latter has more possibilities.*



you wait...
the rest of us'll get right down to brass tacks....


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I'm gonna wait and see. No way I'm begging to know


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> I'm gonna wait and see. No way I'm begging to know


groveling doesn't seem to work either...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Forget the groveling...I'm going to engage in the *SWAG *process...it's a dog head and the ears are going to flop over and stand up. 

Yup! That's SWAG #1, others to follow as Oliver throws out his clues.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SWAG = Stupid Wild Arsed Guess???


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> SWAG = Stupid Wild Arsed Guess???


Absolutely!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Shall we organize a stealth raid and peek into Oliver's windows...?

Who knows what else we'll find...>


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Shall we organize a stealth raid and peek into Oliver's windows...?
> 
> Who knows what else we'll find...>


Suggest we pick up Dan's stash as part of the loop. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Suggest we pick up Dan's stash as part of the loop. :grin:


that's a plan...
might as well have some refreshments to help us through all that hard work of waiting...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like parts that would go on a moving something or other - - on the order of a whirlagig or something on that order.

HJ


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That part that Oliver described as a "key part" may very well be a "key" part (part of a key)...

I wonder if he's leaving clues within clues...sort of like "Jeopardy" with Alex Trebek...? in the 22nd Century


...and tonite's final category is "Convoluted"...clue in a moment...

...and the final clue is..."What did Oliver, the famous Routerforum member of the 21st century, see when he looked into a bag of parts and pieces...?"

The answer in a moment...and now a word from our sponsor...


----------

